# Monte's trying to avoid Neuter Again!



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Monte is scheduled to be neutered tomorrow. Well he must be sneaking phone calls into Missy’s Cash to figure out another way to avoid this surgery again…

Last night while the boys were playing in the kitchen Monte all of a sudden started yelping. Boy what a scary sound that is when your boy is crying up a storm. I was standing right there when it happened so was able to get to him quick to calm him down so I could see what was wrong. I put him up on the table and felt him all over putting a little pressure to see if I could get a yelp to help me find where he hurt himself. Could not find anything so I put him back on the floor and watched, I noticed he was holding his back right foot up just a little so I picked him up again and really went over that leg again no yelping. Put him back down and he started walking on it fine then when he took off to run he let out just one yelp and just walked over to me. I was ready to go to the emergency but DH said to give him a little time and see what he does he probably just pulled a muscle or something. Well I got on the phone & called my breeder, I needed to talk to someone and get another opinion. She agreed because he was walking on it to give it a little time and see what he does, we stayed on the phone for an hour and by the time we got off Monte was already jumping on and off the couch. 
Then this morning he was walking fine going up & down the stairs but when he tried to take off after a toy he let out a very small yelp and held the paw up again for less than a min. He’s walking & trotting fine, jumping on & off things, stands on his hind legs but just when he tries to run it seems to hurt a little. :crutch: I really think he is trying to avoid the old snip snip..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a smartie he is!! Sneaky boy!! Hope all is ok!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Monte Monte Monte....what are we going to do with you!!!!! I could not believe the post when I read it. I am sure he is fine but how scary that is. I am glad that you talked to your or our breeder. I am sure she helped you alot. Well,keep me posted. He probable heard you talking about Jillee coming over and he was getting jealous......


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I agree check between the toes a little splinter could be in there


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't think whatever he did is enough to put off having him neutered. They will do a check-up when you bring him in and I am sure it is nothing.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Monte is clever! Cash and he must have been talking through the pet communicator LOL. Here's the good news--- you take him in for the snip-snip- tomorrow -- the vet looks over his foot real good-- and his sore foot keeps him less active while he is healing from the snip snip! These Hav's are too smart for their own good.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you guys, I did check his foot last night and did not see anything but I will do it again just to be safe.
I have not cancelled his snip snip we are still on for tomorrow. My nerves are already getting the best of me and now I have to worry about his leg on top of this grrr. My breeder did asked if I could have the vet check all his patellas tomorrow also to be on the safe side. Missy I hope you are right and this helps keep him calmer… we all know how that goes with these little stinkers.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> Then this morning he was walking fine *going up & down the stairs *but when he tried to take off after a toy he let out a very small yelp and held the paw up again for less than a min. He's walking & trotting fine, *jumping on & off things*, stands on his hind legs but just when he tries to run it seems to hurt a little.


Just in case he has pulled something, can you restrict his activity until he gets to the vet's tomorrow? I'm glad your breeder suggested to have his patellas checked too. If it isn't his knees, then it will be good that the sedative will keep him inactive for a day, but you'll want to keep him as restricted in activity as possible for a week or so, to make sure that whatever hurts him has time to heal properly. Poor guy.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly I had to laugh at your post Monte did the couch jumping last night while I was still on the phone with my breeder, umm yup you can imagine what she said to me about that…LOL The stairs happened this morning by accident, I carried him all the way down stairs put him on the ground in the kitchen so he could stretch a little then carried him all the way out side for potty. After going pee I was standing in the yard waiting for him to poop and the little stinker decided he wanted to go in so up the stairs he went and of course I gasped and said his name which prompted him to turn around and come right back down.. :doh: In one way I am happy to know he can still do these things but you are 100% right with your great advise, I need to keep him restricted. He could not have timed this injury any better seeing how he has to be restricted anyways.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Stinker! One option is to put him on a leash when you take him outside to eliminate. I know it makes more work for you, but it will keep him close to your side.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree - have the vet check his patellas .. it sounds like what miss Tulip had .


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am going to send positive vibs for you and Monte for tomorrow. The vet can check the leg & foot while he is in dream land and give you an educated opinion of what is going on.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope Monte is okay and his snip goes alright---
It is the perfect time to have it all checked out at the same time!We'll keep Monte in our prayers........:hug::kiss::hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So I am guessing that Monte "injured" the wrong body part to try and get out of surgery - lol Good luck little boy!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Good luck Monte and Leeann. Be sure to let us know Leeann as soon as he is out of surgery.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

He's a sly one that Monte! I hope he is able to get the big snip and that his leg or foot is A-OK!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Prayers and hugs for Monte and Mommy for tomorrow. I'm sure he'll be fine. Keep us posted. Hope his foot is better.

eace:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Good luck Monte. Speedy recovery and hope you get the foot problem figured out.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I had to LOL when you described how Monte went back down the stairs when you called after him. He's just trying to be the usual sweetiepie he always is! :biggrin1: Cheeky monkey! lol

Good luck tomorrow. Please let us know what the vet says about his legs/knees or paws. I wonder what it could be!?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Good luck to Monte tomorrow! At least he will have plenty of time to recover with the limited activity required after the surgery.  Let us know what, if anything, the vet says about his leg... and of course how his surgery goes.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Good Luck to you Monte









Hope all goes well and he has a speedy recovery (leg and all)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It is almost "tomorrow" here (11:30pm) and if you get a chance to check this in the morning, I just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking about Monte today.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Good luck, Monte!! :biggrin1: Biscuit says, Monte, having the ole' snip-snap's not so bad! You get to rest up on the sofa, (and heal your hurting leg) , wear that silly cone thing, and everyone spoils you :couch2: !!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Reece, Preson and Nigel wanted to tell Monte that they understand, just don't let them put you to sleep, because you won't believe what is missing when you wake up.:jaw:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the well wishes. I just dropped Monte off at the vets they did look at his leg while I was there and it looks like he may have pull something. He has been walking around fine with no problems this morning. He will be on an anti inflammatory for the surgery, which will help his leg also. They told me to call at noon to see how he is doing and I could probably pick him up around 2:00. Now the hard part is waiting..


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I woke up this morning to use the restroom and the clock said seven. Just want you to know that we are thinking of the two of you!!!! I am sure he will be glad to be home here in a little while!!!! Let us know how things are going. Jillee sends her half brother puppy kisses!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sending good energy to Monte. Leeann- 2pm is great! we had to wait til after dinner. let us know when the boy is home.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

wOW - 2PM- THAT ISNT TOO BAD!! I always had to wait till 5-6pm and some make them stay over night. Kisses to him once he comes home!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Goodluck Monte!

Ryan nd Beamerson


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Give Monte lots of kisses from all of us at the forum when you pick him up!

Amanda & Dora


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Vet just called Monte is doing real good but crying a lot for his mommy. They feel he will settle down better at home so asked if I could pick him up a noon.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow lucky you - you get him even earlier!! Thats a great vet!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Glad to hear that he is doing good!!!! He will be glad to be home with you!!!! That will make him feel alot better!!!! Lots of hugs and kisses from all of us here!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, nice! Isn't that just an hour away for you? (Well, an hour and 15 minutes) 

Sounds like Monte is one tough cookie!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, poor baby. Glad he came through it fine and that they didn't find anything wrong with his leg. Bet you can't wait to get him home.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's so exciting that you can bring him home early! Hope Monte feels better soon! :hug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

We are home, Monte is resting on the couch next to me. He is a true mommy's boy just laying here staring at me. Now if I could just do something with Riley, that boy will not leave us alone, play with me, play with me. I think Monte would go to sleep if Ry would stop.
I can try feeding around 5, we will see how that goes.
Thanks again everyone. I will say the second time is easier but the first dog is a pain in @#*..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sounds like Riley is asking to be grounded for the day. Stinker. Do you have a special chew that he likes and can have to distract him for the day?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm happy to read Monte is home and doing well.That is great news...and his leg too...that is great news as well.He will be just fine now that he is back home with mom.Give him a hug from us!:hug::grouphug::hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:grouphug:

I hope he has a speedy recovery and not too much pain! :kiss: I'm glad he's home and gettin' some lovin'.

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Glad he is home Leeanne. Hopefully Riley will settle down and let Monte rest. 
(maybe give him one of Monte's pain killers _I am horrible) fast healing little momma's boy!!!:grouphug:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I wish Monte a speedy recovery - wow that was fast. Wasn't it Beamer or Radar that had to stay overnight? Wonder why? Maybe just vet pref.

I'm glad he is home with his mommy - that will make the little guy feel so much better.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Good luck, Monte!! :biggrin1: Biscuit says, Monte, having the ole' snip-snap's not so bad! You get to rest up on the sofa, (and heal your hurting leg) , wear that silly cone thing, and everyone spoils you :couch2: !!


Amy,

I meant to comment on this earlier.

I hope the pics show up again but Biscuit just looks so tired and miserable with that cone on - the pic with him holding his toy - bless his heart!

Glad that is over for him!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

He actually did ok with it, Marie. He is such a mellow guy, a good sport. He only had one down day. He learned how to use the cone as a scooper to pick up his toys, which was so funny. 
Oh, I love your new avatar. Sissy is a complete doll!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Get well soon Monte*


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh Monte, GET WELL SOON!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Taking a quick break, Monte ate his dinner really good. The only way I can make him comfy is holding him like a baby on his back right now. I have a feeling this is going to be a looong night. my ppor guy just wants to be held by mommy.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

AAAAAAAAWWWWWW, my sweet beloved Monte!
Don't worry Leeann, I'll send him some special healing vibes all night long and you keep spoiling him, he'll be fine by tomorrow, I promise!
Big Hug to the poor Bug.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Poor Monte, just needs extra mommie loving. I'm sure you don't mind too much. 

I hope he feels better in the morning


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww... what a Mommy's boy! (Maybe I do need to get a boy dog next!)

Amanda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Awwww... I'm glad to hear Monte is back home with you. It sounds like everything went ok.  I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Last night was better than I thought it took him about 20 min. to settle down in his crate and slep until 3 am. 
Missy those pills to keep Monte calm are looking really good for Riley right now. We still are having growling matches going on Riley wants to play and Monte wants to rest. DH should be getting up in a few min. and will get Riley some morning exercise. I'm sure we ALL will be napping before noon.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww Leeann. I am glad everyone is doing well though. Yes, I thought the surgery was easier for the 2nd boy(an me) but the recovery was definetely easier the irst time.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Glad to hear the surgery's done and your little one is home now. Riley definitely needs to get some of his energy used up. Brat! lol I am sure it's a lot harder when #2 gets his surgery done and he needs to lay low for a while. Sammy got his neutering done right before we got him at 7.5 months so I avoided all that. Phew!! lol

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

reece said:


> Reece, Preson and Nigel wanted to tell Monte that they understand, just don't let them put you to sleep, because you won't believe what is missing when you wake up.:jaw:


You nut!!!!! LMBO ound: ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Monte relaxing on the couch


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*AAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwww ! *


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWW poor baby! What's that thing around his neck? Hope he slept someone OK. But Leeann, did you sleep at all??? From your posting times it doesn't look like you did, LOL.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, that's a bite not collar... I'm going to get one of those when it's Kubrick's turn to get snipped. I think it's less cruel than an e-collar.

Monte looks like he's completely relaxed... it doesn't look like he just went through surgery. What a sweet little boy.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I neutered the two within a week of one another .. I had to crate them post op ..
Cosmo did well and did not seem to have too much pain . Ahnold was much more sensitive and he had more pain . He was also the one who had the lickie and itchies and he went after his suture lline .. 
Arnica does help with the swelling and inflammation . Our vet was adamant about the pain medication .. 
Asta did fine - he was unhappy as he definetly knew something was missing but he did the best .. I know it was the surgeon - he was fantastic.. He did Tulips patellas and you would never know she had surgery .. 
Glad to hear the patellas are fine .


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Awwww! Those pictures of Monte on the sofa are sweet.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sending Best Wishes Monte's way.

Hope the little guy is up and playing in no time!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Healing vibes to Monte. How are you holding up Leeann? so glad to see he has a bitenot collar-- truly makes like for both of you a lot easier. Gently belly rubs from me and the boys....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

How is Monte doing today Leeann?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for asking Missy, This has been a tough couple of days. Monte does not handle pain very good. We were up at 2:00 again this morning, he has a hard time getting comfy. and wants to be held. He is eating, drinking, peeing & pooping like he should and will play a little with his ball or nyla bone but is very tender and just not sleeping very good. So that meens mom is not sleeping or getting anything done either. But thats o.k. DH can do the laundry LOL
It's really hard on me after Riley bouncing back so quick from his surgery to watch this little guy have such a hard time.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poor baby Monte! I'm sure he just wishes he was better so he could go out and play. Kubrick sends him a kiss to make him feel a little bit better. :kiss:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh poor Monte. Jasper took a lot longer than Cash to recover. Get better soon Monte so you and your brother can come and romp with Jasper and Cash. Good Vibes being sent your way


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear Monte is not quite back to his bouncy self yet. Of course it's tiring for you, Leeann. Does Monte see the vet soon? To check if everything is healing well? Are his stitches the type that have to be removed? 

Hang in there you guys! He'll do fine once he realizes it's not the end of the world and he can play just like before.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you Marj, I keep forgetting to update on Monte... He is doing much much better, in fact he is doing so well when he woke up yesterday afternoon he started running around growling like a maniac and got soooo excited he peed all over me... Yea after refusing to use the pee pads while he was recovering and insisted on going outside in the wet grass he pulls a fast one on me, he's lucky I love him.
Monte does not need to go back to have any stiches removed but I am going to keep his collar on for the rest of the week just to be safe, it took this guy too long to bounce back we dont need to worry about having him open his wounds and start all over again.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Leeann- I was out of town for a few days and missed this thread. I'm glad Monte is over the ordeal. It sounds like the poor baby had a difficult time with the pain. But its over, and it sounds like RLH is in full force. The pictures of him are adorable. He is certainly a Mommy's Boy!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Such cute pictures of Monte on the sofa!:kiss:He is a real cutie!I'm glad you updated us on how he was doing.He sounds like he is starting to bounce back and be himself again.That's great news!:dance:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Glad to hear cute Monte is bouncing back to his old self. But come on Monte, no peeing on Mommyound: 

It's always the same, we take care of them and they pee and puke on us. The thanks of motherhood.:brick:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think Monte just liked all the special attention he got from Mom! Glad to hear he's all better.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

glad to hear Monte is doing better. had to laugh out loud on the pee incident- it is a good thing he is soo cute.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am catching up on my reading from being gone this weekend. Monte looked so cute just laying there. He reminded me of Jillee. I am glad to hear that all is better now.Talk to you soon!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's great news that Monte is finally feeling like his old self... though I suppose he could restrain himself some and try not to pee on his mommy! LOL.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Monte would like to thank everyone for their support and was happy to give everyone a good laugh about peeing on mommy.
He also reminded me we almost forgot to post his cone head picture. Yes he came home with a cone but really loves the no-bit collar better, thank you Missy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah Leeann, your almost done. (unless of course MHS strikes) both your boys are done with the snip snip. Really cute Monte Hav-a-tini.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

So happy to hear he is feeling more like his old self .. we loved the pictures .. I can certainly relate to the cone - Ahnold had one too until we found the inflatable collar ..


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Leeann, thanks for the good sweet photos. And because Tully is going to be looking exactly like that fairly soon, because Tully looks almost just like Monte.

Hope he's doing well!

I need to see if we can get the no-bite collar -- sure looks better than cone.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jim, be sure to get the bite not collar!!! there are only two things I preach bite not collar for spay/neuter and fish oil for humans (and dogs) -- it will be the best $30 you ever spend. Best to take Tully in person and get him fitted- if you can only get it on-line order the two smallest sizes and return one. We thought Jasper's would work for Cash, But Cash was longer and could reach his incision with the collar on- he needed the next size up.


----------

